# Millipede substrate too deep?



## Sooner (Apr 22, 2011)

Is there such a thing??  I'm using a local nursey's soil mix that is composed of composted hardwood mulch, rice hulls, and peat moss.  From what I can see on the package, there are no added fertilizer.

I took a 1/3 mix of that, combined it with a 1/3 mix of aspen wood bedding, and a 1/3 mix of crushed boiled oak leaves.  The tank I'm using is an old cheeseball container with holes poked in for ventilation.  My question is if my substrate is too deep.

Most of them are spending their time above the surface while most of the leaves are distributed beneath them (up to 6-8 inches below).

The container itself:






The surface:






Love:


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Apr 22, 2011)

Is that Chicobolus spinigerus?

Thanks.


----------



## Sooner (Apr 22, 2011)

MrCrackerpants said:


> Is that Chicobolus spinigerus?
> 
> Thanks.


They are.  My question remains though.  Thanks!


----------



## jt39565 (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm no pede expert, but, should there be that many in a container that size?


----------



## Sooner (Apr 23, 2011)

There are about 17 of them in that container, though in one angle, they're all clumped to one side.  Millipede orgy haha.


----------



## jt39565 (Apr 23, 2011)

that sounds fun. I have done some research due to my wanting to join the enthusiasts in millipedes. I would think it really wouldnt be important how deep the substrate is as long as it is at least 5-6". they will only go as deep as they want to the rest is unnecessary. IMHO.


----------



## Sooner (Apr 23, 2011)

I'll probably let the soil dry a bit more to see if any burrowing occurs.

I've had millipedes before I gave them away and those were constantly underground.  But back then when I was a noob, I only had 2-3" of substrate, so we'll see!


----------



## spydrhunter1 (Apr 23, 2011)

I have 8 to 10 inches of substrate in the AGB set-up.


----------



## Fyreflye (Apr 23, 2011)

Hmmm... i think i would move them to a container with more available floor space, with that many pedes.


----------



## Israel2004 (Apr 28, 2011)

It maybe just to compacted for them to dig into??? I have 10 in a much smaller container with about 6-7 inches of peat moss and they burrow all the away to the bottom


----------



## scoloclown (Apr 29, 2011)

i don't know how the soil can be too deep, since the soil in their natural environment wouldn't necessarily have limits. however, in your pic it looks like plenty of depth, but i would give them a little more floor space via a rubbermaid container or something like that. the more elbow room the better (do millipedes have elbows?).


----------



## DawnW (Apr 29, 2011)

scoloclown said:


> (do millipedes have elbows?).


Lots 

I agree on using a storage type container. So much floor space for so little money, always good in my book! They stack nicely too


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (May 1, 2011)

I don't think it's too deep, but I do agree with the comments regarding floor space. When I used to have Ivories, they would almost always stay on the surface unless they were molting.


----------



## Sooner (May 5, 2011)

Fixed the floor space issue, they ended up losing about an inch or two of depth for the substrate but I think it all works out in the end!







Another view:


----------



## jt39565 (May 5, 2011)

Thats an awesome display tank! Luv that, how many you got in there?


----------



## Sooner (May 5, 2011)

jt39565 said:


> Thats an awesome display tank! Luv that, how many you got in there?


There are about 17 millipedes in there, hopefully more soon!


----------



## ZergFront (May 5, 2011)

That looks so much better! I never see mine unless I've just taken them out of the cubboard. Course, I have wild CA natives.. :wall:

 Do anyone elses' mate after climbing?


----------



## Sooner (May 8, 2011)

ZergFront said:


> That looks so much better! I never see mine unless I've just taken them out of the cubboard. Course, I have wild CA natives.. :wall:
> 
> Do anyone elses' mate after climbing?


Mine just digs up to the surface to mate.


----------



## NevularScorpion (May 8, 2011)

what is the average size of those sp. ? I really like their color


----------

